# Some cat pic's



## coreyc (Jan 12, 2011)

After seeing Terry's kitty's I figured I would post some pic's of mine an my daughters
this is Snow chilling on the fish tank light 









Carly caught her off gaurd 




Marble sleeping on my dauhters bed


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2011)

Snow is a beauty. Is she a Bengal? I just love the lighter coat color with the blue eyes.


----------



## Laura (Jan 12, 2011)

nice tank! my friend had a small one.. and we would sit and watch it and see all the new little critters in the live Rock.. 
two of those kitties look like bengals.. 





this was my Gizmo. Lost a year ago.. cancer.. 
my very special boy

this is Max and Chippy.. 
Lost max this year too.. 
tough year...:=(





and... this is the four of them.. The way they were.. 
petey.. the black one, was jst diagnosed with cancer a few months ago.. he is 18. 
acts fine.. 
And Fisher.. the tabby and white.. he is 12.. had the PU surgery to make him into a she.. he had stones.. 
so far, he is good. 






last but not least.. the new foster.. 
probably keeping .. cant stand another loss..


----------



## coreyc (Jan 12, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Snow is a beauty. Is she a Bengal? I just love the lighter coat color with the blue eyes.
> [/quote
> Yes Snow & Carly are both Bengal's not a good pic of Carly


----------



## terryo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never seen a cat like Snow....with blue eyes. Wow. That is the most beautiful cat I've ever seen. I'm not a cat person, but I think they are really beautiful animals.


----------



## Isa (Jan 13, 2011)

I love cats!! Your cats are beautiful! Snow looks so comfortable on the fish tank . I love the dots on Carly and the marble on Marble 
Thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## dmmj (Jan 13, 2011)

wow snow is simply stunning.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> wow snow is simply stunning.



Thank's everybody like's Snow but I think Carly has a better coat her coat glitters Snow has nicer eyes I love em both even if they are my daughters


----------

